# KY-HELP!! Cream Colored Golden Male at Rowan!!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Golden Treasures*

*Golden Treasures said they can take this beautiful boy if someone can help get him to Columbus.*

an anyone on this forum Help?

If so please email Golden Treasures at:
[email protected]
and give them your phone numbers and when you could help them.

*Here is Golden Treasures response:*


We are a small rescue and don't have transport assistance. If there is anyway someone can get the dog to Columbus we can take him. We have one volunteer in Columbus that helps us.
Briget Wolfe
Intake Coordinator
Golden Treasures Rescue.
[email protected]


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Maybe you can check out Max's Mom's transport thread.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm*

Kimm

Don't understand


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

The transport thread she started lists people in different parts of the US willing to transport. Maybe someone added their name and they are in this area...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*ok*

OK, Thanks, Kimm!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sue*

Sue from Rowan said they will help w/transport if Golden Treasures sends their vet references to her.

Pray for this boy!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Praying that this boy can be saved. He looks alot like Susan Marie's Erin.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Golden Rescue in Bath, Ohio*

The Golden Rescue in Bath, Ohio, said they will take him, but they need transport help to Columbus, OHIO, so I don't know if the shelter can help get him there or not. I told Bridget the rescue lady to let me know.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update*

Update

I know that Bridget from Golden Treasures sent their vet refs. and Sue from Rowan said they would help transport, it they get their vet refs., so I think this boy will be safe. I told Bridget to let me know if transort can't be worked out!!


----------

